# barnegat/ thanksgiving



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i will be up that way during thanksgiving should i bring some gear with me i would like to get into some jersey striper actionalso what would be the the best areas to try my dad said there is a power plant where he lives and alot of people fish there if any of you guys know about it is there preety good action there


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

That's still good fishing. . . Bass will still be running and bruiser blues too. Hope for a good sand eel run, that's what really throws late Nov. surf fishing in Jersey into overdrive. Best lures are needlefish on top and middle and Ava jigs creeped on the bottom. Best baits are clam of course and fish chunks. 

The Power Plant is at Forked River up on Rt. 9 about 15 miles from Barnegat. There is a warm water discharge that keeps the fish and crabs active into the winter. Sad thing though is when they have a shutdown in Jan or Feb; thousands of dead fish, menhaden, founder, bass and trout. I don't think you will need to go there . . . the surf fishing should still be popping, normally the bass fishing is worthwhile into the middle of Dec.

Revive this thread if it rolls off page one as time gets close, I'll be able to give you some good reports from that area. I have a pass for Island Beach State Park and Brigantine . . . First is just north of Barnegat, second is just south. Partners are always welcome.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

i will be there the weekafter t-day. still good fishing especially on lbi. barnegat light is the place.
db77


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*inlet*

ok .........18th st bar light.......fish south of the old south jetty.......clams, bunker (heads)....big bass..........shhhhhhhhhh jerz


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I'll be down around Sunset beach CM, on thanksgiving, I'll give a full report when I get back.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

On Sunday in the AM my son and I worked on a fence project with NJ Beach Buggy in Island Beach State Park, we fished in the afternoon. Nothing but razorlips 18 - 28 inches long. Brigantine was no better from what I have been told. I would assume with it being located between the two, LBI is suffering the same poor striper fishing right now.

The boat guys were crushing the bass 1/8 of a mile off the beach just north of Barnegat Inlet though. . . 

Damn west wind!


----------

